# pencil thin stool



## jasonibs9 (Dec 1, 2008)

what exactly is this when you use the bathroom and it comes out pencil thin? Its not diarrhea which I am thankful for.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It may not be diarrhea but it is probably on the softer sidehttp://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1868305...Pubmed_RVDocSum is a review article that shows it is basically just due to stool consistency and not anything to worry about.If you have IBS you probably have a wider range of stool consistency then you see in someone without IBS.


----------



## jasonibs9 (Dec 1, 2008)

thanks for the link Kathleen , I did read it and although a bit confusing , I did understand it and how I don't have anything to worry about. Its just a pain having this because then its like I have to go all the time.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The stool is more the result of everything else going on.If you find somethings over time that help the IBS in general the stool tends to become a bit more normal.


----------

